# Hops rhizomes needed nsw



## Hushy (26/6/16)

Hey all still after about 30 to 50 rhizomes, want to try as many varietys as i can.. Please contact me if you have anything for sale.

Cheers.


----------



## Yob (26/6/16)

Pride of Ringwood of interest? 

I pulled off about half a dozen today when I Re planted my eldest today


----------



## Hushy (26/6/16)

Sure mate, will give it a run. Drop me a pm with what you are asking


----------



## Hushy (28/6/16)

Still after heaps, i have everthing ready to go and no rhizomes lol


----------



## DU99 (28/6/16)

Just got this on my facebook from hopco



> We have heaps of rhizomes in stock for a limited time. Email us on [email protected] and put 'rhizomes' as the subject


----------



## Hushy (29/6/16)

DU99 said:


> Just got this on my facebook from hopco


Yeah i have all i need now thanks, unfortunatly could'nt afford the higher priced rhizomes this year.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/6/16)

The best thing to do is only get one or two rhizomes of each variety you can find and then trial them. The only varieties I consider worth growing commercially, out of the ones I have tried, are: Cascade and Victoria. These 2 varieties poop all over the others when it comes to yield, and they both have good flavour. 
Tip: beer made with Victoria hops needs to be aged for a couple of months.


----------



## Hushy (30/6/16)

Cheers for the tip mate, i think i have about 12 varieties to play with over the next two years should be good enough to get me started and get an idea if it works where i am. 

Thanks to everyone for their pms on here, great bunch of helpful people!


----------

